# Dexter X Holstein



## Radicalrob01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anybody ever see this cross(Dexter/holstein)? If you know any breeders let me know please. I was just thinking it would be an interesting milker. We could call them the MegaMiniMilkers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am assuming you would want the mama to be a holstein and not the other way around?

Not sure it would be that much different than many of the Jersey crossbreds which are so common in my area.

A big breed and a small one mixed would still equal a regular sized cow, right?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

You'd need to get the Dexter bull a step ladder to... Yeah.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> You'd need to get the Dexter bull a step ladder to... Yeah.


Nah, you could do AI or just give them a hilly paddock.

I have seen some little bitty bulls accomplish the job. 
Where there is a will, there *is* a way.

That is where the the term 'jumper bull' comes into play.

Those young holstein heifers can take a small bull easily, too. 
They grow up so much after that first freshening.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

GONE A MILKING A big breed and a small one mixed would still equal a regular sized cow, right? 
__________________
I agree plus it would cut the milk production in half also.....I sure do not see a reason to do it


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont understand why people feel the need to try and create new breeds of animals constantly.

If you want a small breed? There are good bloodlines.

If you want a large breed? same thing, there are good lines.

Do you really think you can reinvent the COW?

Large or small, they are both a LOT of work. Every day you have stuff to do.
No vacations if you want to keep your milk production up: large or small cattle.

Personally, I have seen udder attatchment to be undervalued.
A lot of cross-bred cows end up having really lop-sided udders: either heavy in the back or lacking center strength.
It seems okay the first couple lactations, but as time wears on...gravity has its way.

If left to me? I would breed for center-supported udders and good feet.
Those are the issues I see the most of, especially with crossbreds.

You have to start somewhere though. I do understand that.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

gone-a-milkin said:


> *I dont understand why people feel the need to try and create new breeds of animals constantly.*If you want a small breed? There are good bloodlines.
> 
> If you want a large breed? same thing, there are good lines.
> 
> ...


I'm sure glad that "way back when" someone decided to try and reinvent the cow. For that reason, we've got SanteGertrudis, Brangus, Braumviehs, limosines, holsteins, Beefmasters, Gelbviehs, and many, many, many more. 

Now, that being said,,,,,,,,,,,,I do agree with "if it's not broke don't fix it" but when we as a society become comfortable with what we have is fine forever we will be a dying generation. For that reason, I'm also glad my forefathers decided an outhouse, covered wagon, oil lamps, and lots of other stuff wasn't good enough and worked towards something better.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a Dexter x Holstein heifer at one time. She was a real pretty heifer. I sold her as a yearling and the buyer later sent me photos of her when she had her first calf. Said she made a dandy little milk cow. It's been several years ago, and I'll see if I can find the pics. Don't hold your breath, though, I don't know where they are at the moment.

Dexters can be good bulls for first calf heifers of any of the larger breeds. That doesn't mean someone is trying to make a new breed, maybe they just want a small calf on that first breeding, and one that will have family cow potential if it's a heifer, or make a nice beef animal either way. And hybrid vigor can be a plus.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> *I dont understand why people feel the need to try and create new breeds of animals constantly*.
> 
> If you want a small breed? There are good bloodlines.
> 
> ...


Amen!! And so many people trying to do "one trait from this breed, one trait from that breed" matings don't really know what they are doing. You can't pick and choose which genes will be expressed in the offspring. Big + little might = medium size, but then again it might not. And what if that medium size offspring is actually carrying the genes for a honking big calf from the "big" side of the pedigree?? 

Nothing wrong with crossbreeding for beef production, heterosis is about the only "free lunch" there is in the beef industry. But please, do it with some base knowledge and a specific purpose in mind.

Amen on the udders and feet, too. Economically significant traits for beef or dairy. Replacements are expensive, the longer your cows stay productive the more profitable they are.


----------



## Radicalrob01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey everybody Just to let you know I wanted to know for a couple reasons:
1 For fun!
2 I know a lady that is setting up a little retirement farm (2 cow, 2pig few chickens kinda deal) that grew up on dairy full of Holsteins and loves the breed but is going to get some thing smaller. Thought it would be cool for this lady to have minis of her favorite breed.
3 I might be an interresting componet in a cow/calf operation (put a dual purpuse/dairy cross cow with a beef breed bull and keep heifers for your cow/calf cows)


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Radicalrob01 said I might be an interresting componet in a cow/calf operation (put a dual purpuse/dairy cross cow with a beef breed bull and keep heifers for your cow/calf cows) 


this is what I know.....any cow makes milk as much as the calf will drink...not any more then needed...if she did make more as in a whole lot more it would ruin her bag or at the least one quarter..

most dairy breeds product milk not turn the feed or grass into BEEF.. why you see skinny dairy cows which is a minus since you are selling BEEF

Plus even being only a quarter dairy breed most cattle buiers can tell and you will not top the market with them

PLUS most full beef breeds product enough milk to raise a full beef calf to 700 lbs...why would you want more than that and they will top the market


----------

